# Papageienfeder



## Rapunzel (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wie pflanze ich eigentlich Pagageienfeder in den Teich? Ich habe gerade 5 Stengel erworben?
Mit einem Stein beschweren und ab in den Teich oder in einem Topf pflanzen?


----------



## Doris (14. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Hallo Nicole

Wir haben unsere Papageienfeder in einen Tonkrug (den hatte ich gerade noch liegen) gesetzt, Kieselchen drauf und dann in den Teich gelegt.

Das hat soweit ganz gut funktioniert und so sind sie sogar über den Winter gekommen.
Unser Versuch Pflanzen in Küchenkrepp zu packen, mit Stein zu beschweren und dann in den Teich sind  leider allesamt fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## Rapunzel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Hallo Doris,

ich habe auch einige Male versucht, Unterwasserpflanzen mit einem Gummiband an einem Stein zu befestigen und dann versenkt. Aber irgendwie haben sich die Pflanzen dann wieder gelöst. Und dass dann irgendwo im Teich Gummiband herumgeistert, worin sich wiederum Tiere drin verheddern könnten, finde ich nicht gut. 

Also wähle ich dann doch wieder die Topfmethode, wie Du sie beschrieben hast. Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass Du nur Kiesel und keine sandige Erde verwendest?
Und in welche Tiefe stellst Du die Papageienfeder?


----------



## Doris (15. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Hallo Nicole

Die Papageienfeder die ich im Tontopf habe liegt bei 24 cm Wassertiefe (ohne Erde)(dort hat sie auch überwintert) sie ist aber doch  recht mickerig 
und die andere , nur mit einem etwas grösseren Stein auf der Ufermatte beschwert (auch ohne Sandgemisch ) liegt in 35cm Wassertiefe. Auch diese hat nur wenig Blessuren im Winter davon getragen und ist üppiger als die andere. Leider haben wir im Moment sehr viele Algen im Teich die sich um die "Federn" legen so daß alles in allem nicht mehr so schön aussieht wie ich es gerne hätte.


----------



## Rapunzel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Hallo Doris,

das kommt mir bekannt vor. Meine Papageienfeder vom letzten Jahr war auch immer von Algen eingeschnürt. Sie hatte zwar grüne Triebspitzen, die aus dem Wasser lugten, aber richtig aus dem Knick gekommen ist sie auch nicht, was Wachstum angeht. War auch im unteren Bereich immer so kahl. Sie stand in ca. 15cm Tiefe. Ich denke, das war einfach zu niedrig.
Dann werde ich die jetzigen Triebe tiefer setzen, hoffentlich wachsen die besser:beten.


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Hallo Nicole,
den Effekt habe ich bei meinen P-Federn leider auch. Wachsen prima und breiten sich auf der Wasseroberfläche aus, aber durch diese einschnürenden Fadenalgen, wird das ganze ein immer schlimmerer Teppich. Rausfischen wird auch schwierig, da ich dann leider auch die P-Feder mit meinem Umbau aus Stiel und Falschenreinigungsbürste immer wieder mal mit aufwickle. 

Hat wer 'ne Idee, wie ich diese Teppichbildung evtl. reduzieren kann? Hab' hier schon mal was gelesen, das die UVC Lampe besser aus sein sollte. Wieso eigentlich? Die Soll die Algen doch bekämpfen? 


Danke & LG, Hans


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Hi Hans,

bei Fadenalgen ist ne UVC-Lampe sinnlos. Die hilft nur gegen Schwebealgen da diese durch die zerstörten Zellen miteinander verklumpen und, da dann größer werdend,  anschließend im Filtermaterial hängen bleiben. 

MfG Frank


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Danke Frank! 
Damit produziere ich mit der UVC dann auch noch "Nahrung" für die Fadenalgen, wenn ich das richtig sehe? 
Dumm! Gut, dann wohl die Papageienfeder besser nicht schwimmen lassen und generell mehr Schatten für meinen Teich organisieseren. 
Direkter Tipp, was ich neben mehr Schatten und weniger UVC tun kann? Komme kaum noch nach mit rausfischen, besonders zwischen den Pflanzen am Teichrand fast nur in Fingerarbeit möglich. 

LG, Hans


----------



## Matthais31 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Ich nehme immer einen Länglichen stein der wird dann mit unterwasser pflanzen die lang sind umwickelt da dann die Kürzteren dran u.s.w 
Hält gut trotz Fischen die das toll finden ( Jagen durch die Pflanze)


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Hi Matthias,
das wäre natürlich auch noch eine Idee. Wie tief hast du die P-Federn denn bei dir? Denke ich könnte - da ich ja eh in den Vorbereitungen für die Umbauphase bin - dann ja gleich entsprechende Zonen vorsehen. 
Tief werde ich letztendlich bei 1,80 sein, das dann auch ca. 3 x 12 Meter, wenn ich denn an zwei Seiten Steilufer einplane. Dort wären dann bestenfalls noch Pflanztaschen möglich. 

LG, Hans


----------



## Piddel (18. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*



Matthais31 schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer einen Länglichen stein der wird dann mit unterwasser pflanzen die lang sind umwickelt da dann die Kürzteren dran u.s.w
> Hält gut trotz Fischen die das toll finden ( Jagen durch die Pflanze)



Hi,
die Pflanzen mittels Stein"chen" zu plazieren funktioniert bei mir sehr gut. Ich setze die UW-Pflanzen in verschiedene Tiefen.
Anfangs hab ich Pflanzkörbe verwendet aber die hatten sich wahrlich  zu  Top-Algennester entwickelt... 

Leider passiert es bei der Algendreherei ( Flaschenbürste ) mitunter, dass Pflanzen miteingedreht werden. Dann heißt es ruhig bleiben ( hatte schon die Tel.nummer vom Baustoffhändler rausgesucht und wollte alles zuschütten... :evil..) - den Kram säubern und anschließend die saubere Pflanze neu versenken. 

MfG
Peter


----------



## hkkleemann (18. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Moin Peter!

 Das mit dem Zuschütten ging mir auch schon öfter durch den Kopf. Muss dir leider auch bei dem Algennest bei Pflanzkörben zustimmen. Bei mir vorallem bei den Pflanzen am Rand, auf der ersten Pflanzstufe. Da bin ich schon am Überlegen ob ich eine dickere Schicht Sand/Kies drauf geben soll. 

LG,
Hans


----------



## Piddel (19. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*



hkkleemann schrieb:


> Moin Peter!
> 
> Das mit dem Zuschütten ging mir auch schon öfter durch den Kopf. Muss dir leider auch bei dem Algennest bei Pflanzkörben zustimmen. Bei mir vorallem bei den Pflanzen am Rand, auf der ersten Pflanzstufe. *Da bin ich schon am Überlegen ob ich eine dickere Schicht Sand/Kies drauf geben soll. *
> LG,
> Hans



Hallo Hans,
das würde ich sofort machen / wenigstens ausprobieren wenn ich könnte.! 

Dabei würde ich wie folgt vorgehen: Wasser ablassen bis Unterkante der Problemzone - einen Teil in Eimern / Tonne zwischenlagern zum spülen. Möglichst viel Schnodder und Algendreck aus dem Bereich entfernen. Die neue Kies/Sandschicht - vorher ausgespült mit dem ausgelagerten  Teichwasser - aufbringen. Und die Pflanzen wieder einbauen in das neue "Beet". Durch das "Abspülen" dreckt das Wasser nicht so ein bei der Wiederauffüllung. Ist zwar mit Aufwand verbunden aber immer noch besser als sich ständig zu ärgern.
Und wenn es klappt.........hast Du gewonnen.

Leider hat der Erbauer meines Teiches keinen  richtigen Absatz bzw. Pflanzzone rundum am Teichrand ( lediglich in einem kleinen Bereich ) eingebaut und es geht gleich schräg ab... Ich hatte unzählige Sonderkonstruktionen für die Körbe gebaut damit die Körbe gerade stehen und halten. Beim Algendrehen ( am Uferrand sind die F...Algen besonders hartnäckig verklettet ) sind mitunter die Körbe in den Teich abgerutscht und irgendwann hab ich die Körbe einfach sein lassen und es aufgegeben.

Der Erbauer des Teiches gehört ..............:sauer


----------

